# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  ¿Quién está disolviendo las nubes en Andalucía?

## Jonasino

> RAMÓN RAMOSGranada
> 
> 07/04/2016 19:31
> 
> No es leyenda urbana ni ciencia ficción: las avionetas 'rompenubes' existen y su actividad es dañina para los cultivos en las zonas en las que actúan. El último episodio tiene lugar fecha y hora. Fue detectado el pasado lunes día 4 a las 15,50 horas en la comarca granadina del Marquesado. Ese día el pronóstico del tiempo anunciaba lluvias de hasta 30 litros por metro cuadrado y las nubes negras que presidían los cielos parecían certificar el augurio. A la hora citada apareció por el norte una avioneta, sobrevoló la comarca de Este a Oeste y desapareció. Las nubes cambiaron de color, del blanco al negro, y sus efectos de lluvia se quedaron en solo seis litros por metro cuadrado, apunta Luis Ramírez, un agricultor de Huéneja afectado por la actividad de estos vuelos 'fantasma'.
> 
> El efecto cromático en las nubes y su consecuente disminución en la descarga de unas lluvias muy esperadas en la comarca tiene una explicación para los agricultores: la 'siembra' entre las nubes de yoduro de plata, una sustancia química actúa cristalizando el agua condensada en las nubes.
> 
> Asaja, organización patronal agraria, ha estallado contra esta práctica, que no es exclusiva de la provincia de Granada y se enmarca en los posibles intereses de empresas de energía solar y grandes extensiones agrarias, habitualmente instaladas en las zonas donde actúan las avionetas: el Levante español y también Soria.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.elmundo.es/andalucia/2016...b778b45fc.html

----------

embalses al 100% (27-may-2016)

----------

